# Rapid Dash Open 2012. Guildford, UK!



## kinch2002 (Jan 3, 2012)

Live results are here

UK!!! I will be organising alongside Mollerz (Yttrium/James Molloy) and Selkie (Chris Wright).

The venue is booked for *14-15th April*. The venue is the same as Guildford Summer Open last year. The address is 5 Trinity churchyard, Guildford, Surrey, GU1 3RR. It's the week after Easter and the last weekend of standard 2-week UK school holidays.

Pokémon!

UPDATE: It's now official and on the WCA website. Also see the competition website. Registration is now FULL

Schedule
List of Competitors


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 3, 2012)

wat


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 3, 2012)

Sup


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't go because I live in America, but is that REALLY the name?

Just saying.

Really?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 3, 2012)

Rapidash is a place near Guildford, for what it's worth.


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 3, 2012)

YEY! Can't wait!


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 3, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> Rapidash is a place near Guildford, for what it's worth.


 
...Mind blown.


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 3, 2012)

Too far


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 3, 2012)

I approve.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 3, 2012)

Best name ever


----------



## aronpm (Jan 4, 2012)

dat name
:3


----------



## Muesli (Jan 4, 2012)

The 14th is my birthday... I'm afraid it's probably a no-go.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jan 4, 2012)

Woot my birthday, cant come though...


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 4, 2012)

Damn, I'm booked on holiday and coming back on the 14th, otherwise I might have went. Have fun guys.

Also, the name is awesome. :tu



Spoiler



Although unfortunately it corresponds to a Pokemon that I don't happen to use for BLD memo, r = roserade


----------



## timelonade (Jan 4, 2012)

Right in the middle of my holiday/revision time off from uni, perfect timing for me! Who needs to learn about brains and medicines anyway.

~i shall now use rapidash for RD in 3bld memo


----------



## Selkie (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes please ... and of course


----------



## r_517 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm not sure, but if I can make it, I can only come for 1 day (not sure which day though, depending on the flights available). I'm having a full time internship next semester in a small town which will cost me quite a lot of time to travel to the airport. If it would be one week earlier.. (No work on Easter Monday)


----------



## Forte (Jan 4, 2012)

omg :O


----------



## hcfong (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah, I'm sure I can make it to this one.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 4, 2012)

I most likely can go


----------



## TMOY (Jan 4, 2012)

Not 100% certain yet but there will probably be a comp in France on the same weekend...


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh I am so there


----------



## ASH (Jan 4, 2012)

Muesli said:


> The 14th is my birthday... I'm afraid it's probably a no-go.


 
lol ...
Are you trying to offend me? 
(UKO 2011 ...)

I'd come!

Axel


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 4, 2012)

I should be there
But I may have something on that weekend
We'll see


----------



## Escher (Jan 4, 2012)

Don't see why I shouldn't be able to go... Loving the name.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 4, 2012)

ASH said:


> lol ...
> Are you trying to offend me?
> (UKO 2011 ...)
> 
> ...


 
Hehe I remember that.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes, I'll be there.

The only question is drink or drive? 45mins from home, £45 for a hotel room.

edit - please can my vote count as 2. The MRS thinks she can get the weekend off work.


----------



## RubiksCubex (Jan 4, 2012)

I live in Horsham and have been thinking about entering a comp for some time now. Then suddenly a local one pops up. Yes Please!


----------



## ASH (Jan 4, 2012)

cube-o-holic said:


> The only question is drink or drive?


 
Dude, drink!
What a stupid question...


----------



## MillieEverett5 (Jan 4, 2012)

YEAH! OMG REALLY WANNA GO


----------



## jooosh91 (Jan 4, 2012)

If this date doesn't suit the majority will you be considering July like last year?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 4, 2012)

jooosh91 said:


> If this date doesn't suit the majority will you be considering July like last year?


 
I would think that the summer one would be unrelated to this. So maybe summer & spring comp.


----------



## angham (Jan 4, 2012)

Yay should be my first comp ;D


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 4, 2012)

Look like it isn't the case that nobody can come, so I think we'll go ahead with it 
Just emailed the WCA board. Website etc will be done at some point but there's ages yet so no rush.



jooosh91 said:


> If this date doesn't suit the majority will you be considering July like last year?


If it hadn't suited enough people then it really goes into exam season so it would have to be the summer at the earliest. I don't plan on making comps that run at a set time each year if that's what you're asking as well. It's just whenever I feel ready to do the next one and the dates work out.

EDIT: Also, Chris Wright (Selkie) will be the third organiser


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 5, 2012)

My only goal for this competition is a sub 20 3x3 avg


----------



## RubiksCubex (Jan 5, 2012)

When you say 14-15 april do you mean both days??? Or either day??? But i would love to come if i can make it!


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jan 5, 2012)

There's a chance I might actually go to this.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 5, 2012)

RubiksCubex said:


> When you say 14-15 april do you mean both days??? Or either day??? But i would love to come if i can make it!


 
Both days.

Yay for another UK comp!


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 5, 2012)

May be able to go. Obviously travelling to Guildford from Newcastle isn't cheap and we are planning a trip to France later In the year. If I were to go though my only goal is to improve the awful average I did at the last competition.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 5, 2012)

I shall try harder to go to Guildford this year


----------



## Escher (Jan 5, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> May be able to go. Obviously travelling to Guildford from Newcastle isn't cheap and we are planning a trip to France later In the year. If I were to go though my only goal is to improve the awful average I did at the last competition.


 
Megabus from Newcastle to London is usually £8/15 either way, cheaper being less convenient usually. From the London coach station I think it's one tube ride and then a train into Guildford. It won't be pleasant but you can probably do the whole thing for ~£40 or less... So it's still not cheap, but it's not the £100 or whatever the train lines will be charging.

Also Phillip <3


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 5, 2012)

Escher said:


> Megabus from Newcastle to London is usually £8/15 either way, cheaper being less convenient usually. From the London coach station I think it's one tube ride and then a train into Guildford. It won't be pleasant but you can probably do the whole thing for ~£40 or less... So it's still not cheap, but it's not the £100 or whatever the train lines will be charging.



That reminds me, I know someone who may be able to get me a 40% discount on trains to London. May just stay for one day but one day is better than none.


----------



## jooosh91 (Jan 5, 2012)

Its going to be a bit of a rush as i get back from Italy the day before but i will try to go. Cant wait.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hopefully I can go, but probably not.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 6, 2012)

It's now on the WCA website

The competitions website has also been updated with venue, travel and accommodation. Registration will open sometime - don't know when yet.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 6, 2012)

Got to come!


----------



## Chilli (Jan 7, 2012)

I've been trawling the WCA website for ages looking for a UK comp. I'll have to try and convince someone to let me come.
EDIT: It's not gonna be like a pokemon convention? It might be kinda hard to convince my dad if it is.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 7, 2012)

Chilli said:


> I've been trawling the WCA website for ages looking for a UK comp. I'll have to try and convince someone to let me come.
> EDIT: It's not gonna be like a pokemon convention? It might be kinda hard to convince my dad if it is.


 
No, it's just a competition with an odd name.

Is it a bit sad that I'm alread yplanning my travel/accomodation?


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 7, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> No, it's just a competition with an odd name.
> 
> Is it a bit sad that I'm alread yplanning my travel/accomodation?



Nope!


----------



## Selkie (Jan 7, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Is it a bit sad that I'm alread yplanning my travel/accomodation?



A fine example of lookahead in my opinion


----------



## conn9 (Jan 7, 2012)

I should be there. Will the registrations have sold out very quickly as soon as they go on sale?


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 7, 2012)

Selkie said:


> A fine example of lookahead in my opinion


 
I'm just gonna blindsolve this.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jan 8, 2012)

YAYAYAY!


----------



## angham (Jan 8, 2012)

conn9 said:


> I should be there. Will the registrations have sold out very quickly as soon as they go on sale?


 
There is an allotted time to register and if u dont register then u wont get to enter but they wont 'sell out' in this time


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 8, 2012)

angham said:


> There is an allotted time to register and if u dont register then u wont get to enter but they wont 'sell out' in this time


 
They probably will.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 9, 2012)

angham said:


> There is an allotted time to register and if u dont register then u wont get to enter but they wont 'sell out' in this time


 General point highlighted by the example above: It's a little annoying when people presume things like this an and then state them as facts. To me it sounds like you're making decisions that the organisational team should be making. Imagine if it does now 'sell out' quickly...suddenly the organisers are to blame because apparently it never sells out. Nothing against you in particular, angham - other people do it too and I just wanted to dissuade people from doing so. Next time give an example of previous comps and leave it at that rather than saying what will happen this time.

On a more exciting note, we're hoping to open registration in the next few days


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm booked into the Travelodge for Friday and Saturday nights (Family Room - £35.75 / night).


----------



## hcfong (Jan 9, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> I'm booked into the Travelodge for Friday and Saturday nights (Family Room - £35.75 / night).



Expensive. I'm planning to stay in the Farnborough Travelodge, which is only £19/night. It's 8 miles from Guildford, so only a short drive by car.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 9, 2012)

hcfong said:


> Expensive. I'm planning to stay in the Farnborough Travelodge, which is only £19/night. It's 8 miles from Guildford, so only a short drive by car.


 
That's a good find! Nice one.

I won't have use of a car so the closer Travelodge will be more a more convenient stagger to/from the pub/venue :tu


----------



## Carrot (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm in for this!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 9, 2012)

Hotel booked


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 9, 2012)

All booked up  You better not change the date haha. Really excited


----------



## Selkie (Jan 13, 2012)

All booked for Friday and Saturday night. Seemed the Premier Inn was cheaper than the Guildford central Travelodge. Did not want to book somewhere out of town .. drunken stumbling distance is always best


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 13, 2012)

Selkie said:


> All booked for Friday and Saturday night. Seemed the Premier Inn was cheaper than the Guildford central Travelodge. Did not want to book somewhere out of town .. drunken stumbling distance is always best


 
Which is closer?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 13, 2012)

REGISTRATION IS NOW OPEN! Go to the website to register and view the schedule.


----------



## Escher (Jan 13, 2012)

Registered :3


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah, same.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 13, 2012)

me2 c u thar


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 13, 2012)

Registering tomorrow


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 14, 2012)

lolz


----------



## hcfong (Jan 14, 2012)

Registered. Yay


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm not sure whether I will have a pyraminx for then. Could I register for the Pyraminx event, and then if I don't have it, not do the Pyraminx event when the competition comes?


----------



## hcfong (Jan 14, 2012)

There are still 3 months left before the competition, so that should be enough time to get one. And if not, I think there's a good chance someone is willing to lend you one. So if you can solve one within the time limit, I think you can safely register.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 14, 2012)

Pulling out of the odd event nearer the time isn't really a problem at all. You can also let us know if there's an extra event you want to enter. Just don't go switching 10 events around.


----------



## Zyrb (Jan 14, 2012)

If I registered could I come for just sunday? I can't do Saturday...


----------



## joey (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes that's fine.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 14, 2012)

Registered myself and my better half.


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 14, 2012)

Registered. Doing 2-6 pyra and OH


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 14, 2012)

Registered last night, got there first again :b

Going for everything except 4/5bld and feet, might end up doing 4bld though.. we'll see...


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 14, 2012)

Registrations are filling up very quickly, half have already gone!


----------



## conn9 (Jan 14, 2012)

I've only entered for 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and magic because they're the only events I'm half decent at (my standards). I'm very close to a successful BLD solve though, so should I add BLD to the list and hope I can consistently BLD by then? Also, should I enter any of the other categories just for fun even if I'm crap at them, or would that be looked down on? Finally, am I actually able to add to te events I'm doing (above questions would be pointless if not)?


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 14, 2012)

You will never be looked down on, dont worry. The only thing you could possibly be worried about is something like if you've never tried 4bld before and you think it's gonna take an hour and a half or what. 

Just registered. Ill attempt multiBLD although I haven't tried it yet. I find 3bld rather comfortable now although my success rate is rubbish. I went for 2-5, 7, OH, ft, and FM as well. I think I'll try sq1 although I can't solve parity yet and don't even know a proper method or sq1 notation for that matter. I dunno.


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 14, 2012)

conn9 said:


> I've only entered for 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and magic because they're the only events I'm half decent at (my standards). I'm very close to a successful BLD solve though, so should I add BLD to the list and hope I can consistently BLD by then? Also, should I enter any of the other categories just for fun even if I'm crap at them, or would that be looked down on? Finally, am I actually able to add to te events I'm doing (above questions would be pointless if not)?


 
As previously said by Daniel, its okay to pull out of the odd event. So I would recommend registering for BLD too. Even if you aren't very consistent with BLD successes by that time, it's worth a try anyway.



hugarlandel said:


> Registered and excited . Now time to start practicing...


 
Just do pyra avg 1000 everyday


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jan 15, 2012)

Registered 
Loved GSO last year, it'll be nice to have another comp not too far away from me.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 16, 2012)

conn9 said:


> ...should I enter any of the other categories just for fun even if I'm crap at them, or would that be looked down on?



Should you enter other categories?
Big Yes!
Your proviso of "just for fun" is perfectly valid!
Please do take the opportunity to get an official WCA ranking in all the events you think you may have a chance of completing.

Would you be looked down upon?
Big No!
That's just not allowed  and isn't in the spirit of the competition (meanies can go jump in the lake!)
You'll be in good company of both slow cubers like myself and fast cubers like mostly everyone else.

That said, in the physical sense I often find people looking down on me when I collapse on a Saturday night and of course Conor W looks down on everyone because he's so tall (and I suspect he can only recognise people by the tops of their heads )


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 16, 2012)

Registered hope I can go


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 16, 2012)

44 people have registered now so there are only 6 spots left. If you aren't sure whether you can go I still recommend you sign up then if you cannot go, you may pull out to let reserves take your place but please give us and them enough time.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 16, 2012)

Damn! I've only just realised registration was open! Thanks for the heads up Daniel!


----------



## joey (Jan 16, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> Damn! I've only just realised registration was open! Thanks for the heads up Daniel!


That was James


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 16, 2012)

joey said:


> That was James


 
Yayme.

Remember, even if registration is full (Which it isn't quite yet) and you still want to come, sign up as soon as possible. You will be one of the earlier reserves and if people drop out for whatever reason you will be the first to take these spots.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 16, 2012)

joey said:


> That was James


 
Who was what now?

Nah, I gotta message from Dan S - he got my back 

EDIT: Whooo! I'm in the list already!


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 16, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> Who was what now?
> 
> Nah, I gotta message from Dan S - he got my back
> 
> EDIT: Whooo! I'm in the list already!



I'm pretty much updating the list every time an e-mail comes through.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 16, 2012)

Yttrium said:


> I'm pretty much updating the list every time an e-mail comes through.


That was cool - I watched it update in Google Docs in real time!

Thanks for the add - I hope my busted wrist is sorted out in time for the comp (I'm stuck doing OH with my right hand which is a bit of a shambles!)


----------



## nickcolley (Jan 17, 2012)

Caught this at the last second (should frequent the forums more I guess). Put me and my bestie down.


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 17, 2012)

nickcolley said:


> Caught this at the last second (should frequent the forums more I guess). Put me and my bestie down.



Just finished putting you two in. *Registration IS NOW FULL!*

But please, don't hesitate to register still if you think you can go since people might drop out or we might be able to squeeze you in!


----------



## Selkie (Jan 17, 2012)

Got up to find registrationsn full, what a great up take. Looks like we have a cracking competition in the making


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes, registration is now full (wow!).

You may still register for the waiting list and we'll let you know if a space becomes available


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 17, 2012)

Is there any possibility making the number of competitors higher, maybe to 60 or something like that? There are many people who are just late, and who expedted the spots to go in one week?


----------



## hcfong (Jan 17, 2012)

I remember they did allow more competitors in at the UK Open last year than the initial maximum, but that was then. I don't know if they will do it this time. It's up to the organisation team and it also depends on things like the venue.

If you want to go, just register because then you have at least a chance to get in.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 17, 2012)

Indeed the number of competitors at UK Open '11 was increased but people will probably remember that the venue was very full and events such as 3x3 saw the competitors area extremely busy, some would say too busy.

The venue for Rapidash is a lot smaller, I would say at least 50% smaller, yet with more events including 6x6, 7x7, MultiBLD, feet etc and also a similar schedule to last year's Guildford Summer Open has to be kept on time, and GSO only had 44 competitors.

Whilst there was certain circumstances where the competitor count could be increased at UKO, this can never be banked on. As mentioned your best bet is to resister anyway as there may well be cancellations and those on the waiting list get first refusal at these backup spaces.

Obviously the uptake for this competition has been superb and it will be noted by organisers if demand is way greater than the number of places, hopefully future competitions can be increased in participator limits, but this does require bigger venues and more planning.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 17, 2012)

Basically we will not be extending the competitor limit, because we've already let in 50% more people than at GSO, and it will be a squeeze as it is. Sorry but it just won't work. Better there's a competition than no competition.

Next time we'll have to find a bigger venue - nobody saw this crazy flurry of entries coming.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 17, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> and of course Conor W looks down on everyone because he's so tall (and I suspect he can only recognise people by the tops of their heads )


 
haha boss 
Pitty I cant go Never fear I shall compete some other time this year
Goodluck everyone


----------



## r_517 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry guys I won't be able to make this one Could anyone please delete my name from the list?


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 18, 2012)

r_517 said:


> Sorry guys I won't be able to make this one Could anyone please delete my name from the list?


 
Sure I will do that now, it's a shame you can't come, now Daniel will have nobody to race him at clock!


----------



## Zyrb (Jan 18, 2012)

I registered a while ago, can't wait!


----------



## r_517 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yttrium said:


> Sure I will do that now, it's a shame you can't come, now Daniel will have nobody to race him at clock!


Thank you and sorry but I just got a 2-week holiday from my company so I want to visit my girlfriend in China. This will be my last visit within this year so I have to treasure it


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 18, 2012)

r_517 said:


> Thank you and sorry but I just got a 2-week holiday from my company so I want to visit my girlfriend in China. This will be my last visit within this year so I have to treasure it




Nooooooooo! We will miss you Sam 

--- have a nice visit to China though.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 4, 2012)

yaybump

If I get to the 3x3 final again (probably wont, but just in case I do), could I do my solves early? I have to leave during 3x3 final, because my train leaves at 7:20 (3.5 hours) and all the ones later than that one take over 10 hours :/


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 4, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> yaybump
> 
> If I get to the 3x3 final again (probably wont, but just in case I do), could I do my solves early? I have to leave during 3x3 final, because my train leaves at 7:20 (3.5 hours) and all the ones later than that one take over 10 hours :/


Sure no problem. Just remind me after the semi final


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 4, 2012)

How long is the waiting list?


----------



## hcfong (Feb 4, 2012)

According to the spreadsheet there are 10 people on the waiting list now. You can look for yourself on the website


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 20, 2012)

So, I'm on the waiting list - it seems my break from cubing came at the wrong time.

Regardless of whether I work my way up 12places of the waiting list, is it okay to come along and watch/scramble/judge?

(I have motives here - can anybody guess?)

James.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 20, 2012)

James Ludlow said:


> Regardless of whether I work my way up 12places of the waiting list, is it okay to come along and watch/scramble/judge?
> (I have motives here - can anybody guess?)



Are you stalking somebody?


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 20, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> Are you stalking somebody?


 
Close.....


----------



## scotzbhoy (Feb 21, 2012)

James Ludlow said:


> So, I'm on the waiting list - it seems my break from cubing came at the wrong time.
> 
> Regardless of whether I work my way up 12places of the waiting list, is it okay to come along and watch/scramble/judge?
> 
> ...


To give me your super awesome v-cube 7? 
To steal my Rubik's brand 4x4 which you love so much?
To secretly cut the strings on Muckers' master magic before he starts his avg?
To remind us all that you're sexy and you know it?


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 21, 2012)

scotzbhoy said:


> To give me your super awesome v-cube 7?
> To steal my Rubik's brand 4x4 which you love so much?
> To secretly cut the strings on Muckers' master magic before he starts his avg?
> To remind us all that you're sexy and you know it?



Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## Selkie (Feb 24, 2012)

James Ludlow said:


> So, I'm on the waiting list - it seems my break from cubing came at the wrong time.
> 
> Regardless of whether I work my way up 12places of the waiting list, is it okay to come along and watch/scramble/judge?
> 
> ...


 
Awesome to see you back mate, hope life is treating you all well. It would be a pleasure to see you there in whatever capacity


----------



## scotzbhoy (Mar 1, 2012)

Just noticed I forgot to add megaminx to the events I want to compete in. Could I be registered in it please?


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 2, 2012)

Hmmm, I still need to sort out somewhere to stay....


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 2, 2012)

The waiting list is closed now. We're still trying to find a solution to fit everyone in, but don't hold your hopes too high


----------



## LuckyShadows (Mar 4, 2012)

Is anyone up for sharing a twin room at the YMCA? The cost will be 22 pounds per night, and it's the cheapest accommodation I could find so far.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 10, 2012)

It's looking more likely I won't be able to go. I'm on holiday the week before, and would be getting back on Saturday. Then uni starts on the Monday, and I'll need to move back in. I'll try to work around it, but if I can't go I'll let you know soon.


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 19, 2012)

any more dropper outerers?


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 19, 2012)

Gosh, just a few weeks! Time to post goals!

Also I haven't done a single event apart from 3x3 in the past month so i wonder how OH especially has been brewing...

3x3: low 9? (if i don't screw up in comp i can get this easily i reckon... The challenge is not getting nervous), single sub-8.5 i hope
OH: sub-20?
4x4: sub-1:00
5 and 7: not last place
Feet: sub-3:00
FM: 35
Blind: sub-4

Let's see how many i achieve...


----------



## Geert (Mar 19, 2012)

These are my goals for the Rapidash comp

3x3: get a sub-20 avg
4x4: get a sub 1:30 avg
BLD: get a success, hopefully sub-7min

I've only been practicing BLD lately, should get more in to 4x4 again...


----------



## scotzbhoy (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok, goals, single/avg:
3x3: Sub-13/sub-15
4x4: Sub- 1:30/any
5x5: Sub- Sub- 2:30/any
2x2: Sub-4/Sub- 6
OH: Sub- 35/Sub- 40
FMC- any. Sub- 50 I guess.
Feet- Sub- 2:30/any
Mega: Sub- 1:50/Sub- 2:00
Pyra: Sub- 7/ Sub-9
Sq-1: Sub- 20/sub-30
Clock: Sub- 10/sub- 12
6x6: Sub- 6/any
7x7: Sub- 10:00/any
Magic: NR/Sub- 1
Master: Sub- 5/Sub- 7


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 19, 2012)

2x2 - Sub 4/Sub 6 
3x3 - Sub 12/Sub 14 
4x4 - Sub 1:10/Sub 1:15
Pyra - Not look like a nub


----------



## hcfong (Mar 19, 2012)

2x2 - sub-8/sub-13
3x3 - sub 30/sub 35
4x4 - sub-3/I almost certainly won't get to do an average.
Fewest moves - avoid the dreaded letter D N and F on the results list.
Sq-1 - sub-4/ again, almost certainly won't get to do an average.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 19, 2012)

Magic: It's an event?/I have to solve 5 whole times?
MMagic: Beat Thom/Beat Thom
2x2: huh?/Get 5 antisunes in one average
3x3: sub10/meh
4x4: no/blergh
5x5: idc/OPB
6x6: 3/3:15
7x7: 5:15/5:30
OH: eh/sub23
Feet: Eww/Ewww
FMC: Anything sub30 again
Pyra: lol/keepNR (not that I'll have any choice in the matter)
Mega: sub10/sub10
Sq-1: Finish/Finish
Clock: 4.00/Get success
3bld: sub1 or sub40 if I get time to practise
4bld: Whatever happens
5bld: Oh how I hate you 5bld. WR I guess
Multi: Not sure I'll do an attempt


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 20, 2012)

I won't be going to this anymore :/ I just won't have the time. Sorry guys, see you at the next comp.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 20, 2012)

Goals:

2x2x2: meh/sub6
3x3x3: sub12/sub15
4x4x4: sub1/sub1
5x5x5: sub1:40/sub1:45
6x6x6: sub3/sub3
7x7x7: sub5/sub5
Magic: meh
Master Magic: meh/sub3.5
OH: sub30/sub30
Clock: meh/No DNF's in average
Square-1: meh/meh
Pyraminx: sub8/sub10
Megaminx: sub1:10/sub1:15
FMC: Success (lol)
3BLD: success again, but a better time


----------



## Carrot (Mar 20, 2012)

2x2x2: sub 4 avg?
3x3x3: get an average...
4x4x4: sub 1 single?
pyra: no penalties in the avg (okay, that is impossible...)
mega: sub1 avg.. shouldn't be too hard, but most of my official results are like 1:00.xx or 1:01.xx :/


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 20, 2012)

Goals: (in order of importance)

don't kill everybody
don't die
don't massively screw up
sub-30 avg 3x3


----------



## Escher (Mar 20, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> 2x2: Get 5 antisunes in one average


 
Are you seeking to break your old record of 3/4 last time?


----------



## peterbone (Mar 20, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> Rapidash is a place near Guildford, for what it's worth.


Could you show me where Rapidash is on a map? Google maps isn't coming up with anything. I used to live not far from Guildford and have never heard of it. A search for Rapidash on Google only seems to come up with pages related to this competition. Sorry for being a bit off topic. Just interested.


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 20, 2012)

2x2: lol/lol
3x3: meh/opb
4x4: sub1/sub1:10
5x5: average!
6x6: sub4/sub4
7x7: average!
3OH: sub30/sub35
FMC: herp
Feet: derp
3BLD: flerp
Pyraminx: lolpuzzle
Megaminx: muh
Square-1: sub30/sub40
Clock: sub10/sub12
Magic: SUB DJ YAU OPB
MasterMagic: sub3/sub3
4BLD: STACKMAT
5BLD: Success
MBLD: 12 I guess


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 20, 2012)

goalz;

sub10 3x3x3 single / sub11 3x3x3 avg
get chatting to someone cute when I'm drunk


----------



## hcfong (Mar 20, 2012)

peterbone said:


> Could you show me where Rapidash is on a map? Google maps isn't coming up with anything. I used to live not far from Guildford and have never heard of it. A search for Rapidash on Google only seems to come up with pages related to this competition. Sorry for being a bit off topic. Just interested.



I'm pretty sure you're being taken for a ride. There's no such place near Guildford called Rapidash. It's a Pokemon character.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 20, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> I won't be going to this anymore :/ I just won't have the time. Sorry guys, see you at the next comp.


 I guess we'll cancel Sq-1 completely then 



Escher said:


> Are you seeking to break your old record of 3/4 last time?


 Spot on. 3 antisunes and a niklas is my best so far iirc.



peterbone said:


> A search for Rapidash on Google only seems to come up with pages related to this competition.


Omg this comp is more famous than pokemon!
It's not a place - it's 'just' a pokemon.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 20, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> get chatting to someone cute when I'm drunk


oh you!
You know I'll chat to anyone who'll give me the attention


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 20, 2012)

rawr :3


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 20, 2012)

My only goal is to not care about 3x3 so that I achieve something around my average. Fingers crossed for sub 15 single and low 17/high 16 avg.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 26, 2012)

Looking at Guildford's nightlife I see that the Surrey & North Hampshire Branch of CAMRA have voted the "The Row Barge" Surrey Pub Of The Year. Just text me when it's my turn to solve 

http://www.rowbargeguildford.com/

Live music on the Fri and Sat night - nice riverside setting - might be rather good.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 26, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> Looking at Guildford's nightlife I see that the Surrey & North Hampshire Branch of CAMRA have voted the "The Row Barge" Surrey Pub Of The Year. Just text me when it's my turn to solve


It's not very near the venue  but it's not too far from the travelodge area


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 27, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> It's not very near the venue  but it's not too far from the travelodge area


 
Yup - nice part of the town though. Fingers crossed for lovely weather. I'm looking forward to having a pint of ale by the river Wey.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 3, 2012)

Due to trademark issues, this competition is being renamed 

You have ~24 hours to submit your ideas for a new (non-trademarked) name


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 3, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Due to trademark issues, this competition is being renamed
> 
> You have ~24 hours to submit your ideas for a new (non-trademarked) name



pony open 2012.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 3, 2012)

World Championships 2012

:3


----------



## hcfong (Apr 3, 2012)

Ehm.. Guildford Spring Open? A bit boring, I know.


----------



## cubersmith (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh no.. I have totally forgotten about cubing in the last 2 months, time to cram in as many solves as possible in the next 10 days.


----------



## conn9 (Apr 3, 2012)

About 40 people solving Rubik's Cube's and other 3D mechanical objects in a variety of ways, including blindfolded, with one hand and with their feet, as fast as they can or with the fewest number of moves, in order to either beat others, get their personal bests, gain a podium place or for pure enjoyment, 2012.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 3, 2012)

Rubiks Cube Competition 2012


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 3, 2012)

Wait, who contacted you regarding copyright issues? 

(Also, I don't appear to be off the competitor list yet. Just making sure you were aware I'm not going.)


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 3, 2012)

ClopClopClop 2012

let's make this happen.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 3, 2012)

Quickcinder Open 2012


----------



## applemobile (Apr 3, 2012)

Dr Roboto's turtle party 2012.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 3, 2012)

Sillybrit Open 2012


----------



## chrissyD (Apr 3, 2012)

Jolly Good open 2012


----------



## angham (Apr 3, 2012)

MicrosoftSonyAppleCocaColaNintendoWalmartBPOilGoogleNewsInternational Open 2012
Should sort out any copyright issues


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 3, 2012)

Renamed Open 2012


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 3, 2012)

DJ Rob Yau Open 2012

(!)


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 3, 2012)

No-Name open 2012?


----------



## Carrot (Apr 3, 2012)

2012


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 3, 2012)

Apocolypse Open 2012
Trademark Open 2012
Cry Me A River 2012
#rubik 2012
Nibblr 2012
Censorship Open 2012


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 4, 2012)

This isn't a copywritten named open


----------



## TMOY (Apr 4, 2012)

I can't go because I live in France [*] but you should name it Hsadipar Open, just a suggestion


[*] Well, that's not the actual reason, but it doesn't matter


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 4, 2012)

This sucks, will the other comp later this year have to be changed too?

OpenTM
Cubes etc. 2012
Cubes and stuff 2012
Guildford Not-Summer Open 2012


----------



## chrissyD (Apr 4, 2012)

Bangtidy open


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 4, 2012)

Rainbow Dash open 2012.

It sounds a bit like rapidash open 2012


----------



## Escher (Apr 4, 2012)

Rowan Open. You get to keep the 'RO' initials.

Ignore that Rob Yau fella.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 4, 2012)

I wanna be the very Brest Open 2012


----------



## SEBUVER (Apr 4, 2012)

ISAIKI Open (I'm Sexy And I Know It).

Wiggle Wiggle Wiggle Open 2012.


----------



## applemobile (Apr 4, 2012)

Squirtle open 2012.
Dugtrio open 2012
Charmander open 2012.
Teamrocketareblastingoffagain.gif open 2012.


----------



## angham (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy now Nintendo? Open


----------



## Escher (Apr 4, 2012)

Nintendopen?


----------



## conn9 (Apr 4, 2012)

Open?


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 4, 2012)

angham said:


> Happy now Nintendo? Open


 
Nintendo isn't the party we are pandering to.


----------



## joey (Apr 4, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> Jolly Good open 2012


 
Joey Gouly Open 2012


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 4, 2012)

Cubes-n-Stuff open


----------



## CRO (Apr 4, 2012)

Closed Open?


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 4, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> I wanna be the very Brest Open 2012



I am in favour of this competition name.


----------



## angham (Apr 4, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Nintendo isn't the party we are pandering to.


rly? i thought nintendo owned the pokemon franchise


----------



## Escher (Apr 4, 2012)

angham said:


> rly? i thought nintendo owned the pokemon franchise


 
Your mother didn't tell you not to hit strangers because the stranger told her not to let you


----------



## TMOY (Apr 4, 2012)

Yttrium said:


> I am in favour of this competition name.[Brest Open]


Well, it's IMHO not a good idea because of the possible confusion with the French city of the same name...


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 4, 2012)

The Pokémon-can-shove-their-trademarks-where-the-sun-don't-shine Open 2012?


----------



## applemobile (Apr 4, 2012)

I-don't-care-if-misty-is-12-i-find-her-sexually-attractive-open 2012.


----------



## cubersmith (Apr 4, 2012)

Daniel, could you take me off the 6x6 list?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 4, 2012)

Warning, sensible suggestion for a name. Uk spring nationals 2012?


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 5, 2012)

SEBUVER said:


> ISAIKI Open (I'm Sexy And I Know It).


 
This


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 5, 2012)

Does anyone want to sell any puzzles? Those who know me will know i have no access to shops outside UK...


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 5, 2012)

I will sell you all my eastsheens.


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 5, 2012)

I'll be bringing all my puzzles, feel free to take a look. Though I doubt I'd have anything you would want =/


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 5, 2012)

Cool, let's hope i can recognise you


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 5, 2012)

I'll be there Sunday only, so just look for someone who you didn't see the day before.


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 5, 2012)

Okay. I'll look for you. I'll be one of the 2 guys who uses roux.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks like I will be unable to make it next weekend.
Sorry for the short notice


----------



## joey (Apr 7, 2012)

muckers


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 7, 2012)

04mucklowd said:


> Looks like I will be unable to make it next weekend.
> Sorry for the short notice


Disappointed with you Dan


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 7, 2012)

04mucklowd said:


> Looks like I will be unable to make it next weekend.


Sorry to hear this Daniel - I was looking forward to seeing your megaminx and master magic solves

OK, so it looks like Dawn and the kids have dropped out too (claiming that "it's boring for us") so I'll be free to make an ***** of myself and have it large. I have three seats in the car and space in a family room at the Travelodge (although any occupants would have to dress up like members of my family!)


----------



## hcfong (Apr 7, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> OK, so it looks like Dawn and the kids have dropped out too (claiming that "it's boring for us") so I'll be free to make an ***** of myself and have it large. I have three seats in the car and space in a family room at the Travelodge (although any occupants would have to dress up like members of my family!)


 
Does the room by any chance fit 4 or 5 more people?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 7, 2012)

Hehehe - easily! but I don't really want to be kicked out if we were to get caught!

It would be worth a try to get a roof over more cubers' heads if anyone is REALLY stuck for somewhere to stay.

The room sleeps 4 officially - usually a double bed or twin singles and a sofa bed with a pull out bit for a couple of kids. I'm happy to share


----------



## hcfong (Apr 7, 2012)

We'll be very discrete and make sure the travelodge staff won't find out. 

anyway, I'll see what plans Zoe comes up with for us.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 7, 2012)

hcfong said:


> We'll be very discrete and make sure the travelodge staff won't find out.
> 
> anyway, I'll see what plans Zoe comes up with for us.


 
Cool. Glad to be of help.


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 9, 2012)

Is anyone passing anywhere near SE london on the way there? My dad refused to take me there now because I couldn't fix his ipad (wat) saying "why should I if you can't help me" so if someone could take me with them it'd be faster than me taking the train there...


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 9, 2012)

your parents are funny.

get the train.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 9, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Is anyone passing anywhere near SE london on the way there? My dad refused to take me there now because I couldn't fix his ipad (wat) saying "why should I if you can't help me" so if someone could take me with them it'd be faster than me taking the train there...


 
Whereabouts in SE London Alex? Looking at Google Maps it would add 2hrs to my journey to go via Bromley.


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes. Yes they are. I'll get the train, should be fine, I know which stops to go to and how to get there. But first to see if he really meant it or said it out of frustration.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 9, 2012)

Small comp update. The name has been changed to Rapid Dash Open 2012. Thanks for all the good/sensible/silly/terrible suggestions, but I decided to just keep it as similar as possible to the old name to save confusion. An email will be sent out tonight with a few final remarks before the weekend


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 9, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> Whereabouts in SE London Alex? Looking at Google Maps it would add 2hrs to my journey to go via Bromley.


 
Bromley :/
Nvm I'll ask mollerz.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 9, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Bromley :/
> Nvm I'll ask mollerz.


 
Wow! That was a good guess - it's the only part of SE London I know. Yeah, it would be a bit of a drag to drive through London on a Friday night.


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 9, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Bromley :/
> Nvm I'll ask mollerz.


 
If you mean asking me for a lift that would he pretty hard since I'm literally a 15 minute walk from the venue and I'm working all of Friday until people start turning up in Guildford.


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 10, 2012)

I did mean maybe staying at your house but meh nvm I'll try to work something out.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Bit late with goals, but been so busy IRL, hardly had a chance to stop for breath, but here goes! :-

Sub Single/Sub Average

2x2: Meh, but 7s / 10s
3x3: 16s / 19s
4x4: 1:10 / 1:18
5x5: 2:30 (make avg cut) / 2:40
6x6: 5:00 (make avg cut) / 5:15
7x7: 8:30
Clock: 14s / 16s

A few other events I may do worse than UKO due to lack of practice.


----------



## SEBUVER (Apr 10, 2012)

I haven't done my goals either.

Sub single/Sub average

2x2x2: 3 seconds/4 seconds
3x3x3: 10 seconds/11 seconds (if I'm pushing it)
4x4x4: low 50 seconds/55 seconds
5x5x5: 2 minutes/2 minutes
6x6x6: 4:30 minutes/5 minutes (I haven't done 6x6x6 in months)
7x7x7: 6:45 minutes/7 minutes
Megaminx: 1:45 minutes/1:50 minutes
Pyraminx: 7 seconds/10 seconds
Square-1: Don't really care (I was going to bring my 3D printed 12mm Square-1 to solve but I haven't manage to get the screw for it in time.)
OH: 26 seconds/30 seconds

Does anyone have a 5x5x5 and/or 6x6x6 I can borrow there (preferably SS)? My ones are pretty awful.


----------



## cubersmith (Apr 10, 2012)

I did 450 3x3 solves today. I better not fail.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 11, 2012)

What are the plans for Friday night meetup?

Anyhow, I think I'll set real goals: -
2x2x2: a sub-10 avg would be nice
3x3x3: a sub-30 avg please!
4x4x4: sub-2 might be possible - I'd love to make the cut like I did by accident at UK Open last year!
5x5x5: a 3:30 would be great but I suppose 3:45 would be more likely
Pyra: something reasonable and less pathetic - sub-15?
Mega: I'm so bad at this - whatever will do
Clock: sub 18 avg please
Square-1: a sub 60 average is possible if I get lucky with cubeshape
3OH: sub 60 if all goes well
Magics: whatever happens, happens!


----------



## hcfong (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry guys, I got a tummy bug so I'm going to make it to the comp. Have fun. So now I definitely have to register for WSM Open.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 13, 2012)

I ordered a Dayan 4x4 last Monday hoping it would arrive before the competition. It just arrived, but it arrived in the 10 minutes when no one was home to get it, so I can't get it until tomorrow for some stupid reason. My train leaves at 7pm tonight.



Spoiler


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 13, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> What are the plans for Friday night meetup?



Thanks Mollerz, got it -- I need to remain clear headed to meet up with Zoé, Geert and Arnaud in the middle of the night so I may have to just pop in to say helloes!



hcfong said:


> Sorry guys, I got a tummy bug so I'm going to make it to the comp. Have fun. So now I definitely have to register for WSM Open.



Sorry to hear about your illness Hwee Chong 



ben1996123 said:


> I ordered a Dayan 4x4 last Monday... FFFFUUUUUUU



Best of luck getting it in time - I hear they're pretty awesome. My luck with home delivery is similar: I can be watching the door through the window and they'll silently crawl up the garden and post the note like a ninja


----------



## Cube-Fu (Apr 13, 2012)

I just saw this now, looks like I won't make this one either!!!


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 13, 2012)

Cube-Fu said:


> I just saw this now, looks like I won't make this one either!!!


 
NOooo need moar roux


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 13, 2012)

Cube-Fu said:


> I just saw this now, looks like I won't make this one either!!!/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 13, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> Best of luck getting it in time - I hear they're pretty awesome. My luck with home delivery is similar: I can be watching the door through the window and they'll silently crawl up the garden and post the note like a ninja



Hmm... I'm going to go to the sorting office place in a few hours to see if they have it. The note said wait 24 hours, but usually they're only 3 or 4 hours :/


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 13, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> 5BLD said:
> 
> 
> > Cube-Fu said:
> ...


 
Yeah that would be fantastic actually. I don't think there's one up currently.


----------



## chrissyD (Apr 13, 2012)

Leaving at 4 in the morning bleh. Hopefully I will get there in time for 4x4. Might have to miss 2x2


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 13, 2012)

Question, if I'm not competing till 10am can I register shortly before it? An extra couple of hours sleep would be nice =)


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 13, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> Cube-Fu said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw this now, looks like I won't make this one either!!!/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 13, 2012)

scotzbhoy said:


> That's a great idea, it would be really useful to have a way by which UK cubers could be notified of upcoming competitions. I think something on Facebook would be quite useful for getting the word out, though of course not everybody uses Facebook so it wouldn't be practical without something else (like the website, as you suggested.)



We have various systems at Nottingham Hackspace that will use whatever people have (as long as there's a back-end written for it) so: email, facebook, Twitter, Google+, SMS, IRC, a telephone call with FreeTTS Text-to-speech, etc. Anything is possible really although in this case a simple email would be the most practical!


----------



## Cube-Fu (Apr 13, 2012)

That would be great Mike, with a little more notification, I might've been able to make it. I don't use facebook personally, and I don't periodically check the forum, Bobthegirraffe monkey told me (heard it through the grapevine) but I forgot about it before I came looking ... and sorry 5BLD, I would've liked to have done a few solves with you, shame, next time hopefully.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 13, 2012)

Just went to see if the sorting office had my 4x4. They didn't have it D:


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 13, 2012)

Cube-Fu said:


> That would be great Mike, with a little more notification, I might've been able to make it. I don't use facebook personally, and I don't periodically check the forum, Bobthegirraffe monkey told me (heard it through the grapevine) but I forgot about it before I came looking ... and sorry 5BLD, I would've liked to have done a few solves with you, shame, next time hopefully.



Gah. Why didn't I tell you. Ah well better luck next time


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry for the short notice, but owing to the fact that the job I am on has been a mess around from start to finish, I've been reliably informed that the job has to be finished monday morning.That means work tomorrow and possibly Sunday.

I could have said I was unavailable, but with overtime being offered at more than double time, and my impending nuptials with Helen, I simply can't turn down a weeks wage for 2days work..

James


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 14, 2012)

Live results are here


----------



## MostEd (Apr 14, 2012)

wtf results?
1.01 5.75 and 22.something 

for 4x4 loool


----------



## aronpm (Apr 14, 2012)

wow the fourth scramble on 4x4 first round must be amazing! Rowan got 5.75, Chris Wright got 21.56 and Christopher Wall got 1.01!


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 14, 2012)

Dan Sheppard 5bld 7:05.68


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 14, 2012)

4x4 times


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 14, 2012)

scotzbhoy said:


> Dan Sheppard 5bld 7:05.68


 
Just after Marcell beat it.  Congratulations. :tu


----------



## Jakube (Apr 14, 2012)

And someone got a 0.22 Magic solve 

Congrats to WR, Daniel. Did you got it on video?


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 14, 2012)

5bld WR

Congrats Daniel :tu


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 14, 2012)

Awww... I really wish I could have been there today, I can't wait for tomorrow. Gratz on the WR!


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 14, 2012)

Whaaaaat, congratulations Daniel! It must be such a great feeling to have both 4BLD and 5BLD WRs.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats, Daniel! You deserve it! <3


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 14, 2012)

@Daniel Congratz! Practice more 3BLD and multi and you couls probably be on of the first to hold all BLD WRs


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Apr 14, 2012)

i just saw in the 4x4 event that somebody got a 22.84 solve lol 
Edit: error its 2:22.84 almost thought is was a wr


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 14, 2012)

Nothing against Daniel personally but I do n ot like acting WCA delegate setting a WR (again) in a BLD event...

[put on asbestos suit]


----------



## Cube-Fu (Apr 14, 2012)

boo hoo!


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 14, 2012)

Very well done to those who broke records!

PS I've lost a wittwo and a guhong 2... The guhong 2 is new. If anyone has these please give them to me tomorrow...


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 14, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Nothing against Daniel personally but I do n ot like acting WCA delegate setting a WR (again) in a BLD event...


 Why does that matter?


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 14, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> Why does that matter?


I guess because I generate the scrambles, I could cheat. I should probably say at this stage that I had 2 other people watching over me when I generated the bld scrambles for this event. Sure all 3 of us could be in on it, but if you can't trust 3 prominent UK cubers then the society has a real problem.


----------



## hcfong (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like you had a cracking day. I'm so gutted I couldn't be there. I've considered travelling to Guildford today so I could compete tomorrow but the tunnel fares have suddenly doubled overnight so too expensive to go now. Although, I see if I take take the eurotunnel after midnight tonight, it's only €30 again. Hm... worth considering...?

Edit: Nevermind, those fares are not available anymore :-(


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 14, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Very well done to those who broke records!
> 
> PS I've lost a wittwo and a guhong 2... The guhong 2 is new. If anyone has these please give them to me tomorrow...


 
Also just realised I left my shengshou v3 4x4 there too. Yay me.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 14, 2012)

Just counted, I broke 5 competition PBs today 
Hopefully some more tomorrow.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 14, 2012)

Woot Daniel .

Also, Mollerz MBLD DNF? Sorry to hear it man. Better luck next time, maybe we'll have a sort of head-to-head battle at not-Kangaskhan Open if we're both there.


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 14, 2012)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Woot Daniel .
> 
> Also, Mollerz MBLD DNF? Sorry to hear it man. Better luck next time, maybe we'll have a sort of head-to-head battle at not-Kangaskhan Open if we're both there.



1/6 was poor. Messed up 3 cubes anyway. I did 4BLD by the way 3 attempts, 2nd attempt was a success, but I did R' U R at the end instead of R U' R' so I was 2 moves off a success. 16:02 as well, was fairly slow.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 14, 2012)

the 5bld WR is on video.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 15, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> the 5bld WR is on video.


 
yay. 




kinch2002 said:


> I guess because I generate the scrambles, I could cheat. I should probably say at this stage that I had 2 other people watching over me when I generated the bld scrambles for this event. Sure all 3 of us could be in on it, but if you can't trust 3 prominent UK cubers then the society has a real problem.


 
I trust you Daniel <3


----------



## r_517 (Apr 15, 2012)

Cong Dan too bad i'm on holiday


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2012)

Congratulations, Daniel!


----------



## buelercuber (Apr 15, 2012)

Whenever this thread pops up on the front page i keep thinking of that Pokemon Rapidash...


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hmm live results doesn't seem to be working properly. Can't see any results for many events (3x3, BLD, 5x5, etc).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2012)

buelercuber said:


> Whenever this thread pops up on the front page i keep thinking of that Pokemon Rapidash...


Looks like the renaming of the competition was successful.



amostay2004 said:


> Hmm live results doesn't seem to be working properly. Can't see any results for many events (3x3, BLD, 5x5, etc).


This is a 2-day event, so half the events aren't done yet. I do wish they'd add Daniel's 5x5x5 BLD result, though. Nothing stopping you from doing it now - not everyone has to finish a round before you add results to cubecomps.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 15, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> This is a 2-day event, so half the events aren't done yet. I do wish they'd add Daniel's 5x5x5 BLD result, though. Nothing stopping you from doing it now - not everyone has to finish a round before you add results to cubecomps.


Just added 4 and 5bld results so far (from memory, so will check later today). Chung (2 wings) and James (undid parity setup move wrong) both had very close attempts. I had a lol 4bld attempt in which I forgot to memo corners (sub-1 memo), and realised it half way through my first centre comm. Video available ofc.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 15, 2012)

How were the 3bld results like?


----------



## aronpm (Apr 15, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> How were the 3bld results like?


 
non-existent

3bld is in 6 hours

http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=19


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Just added 4 and 5bld results so far (from memory, so will check later today). Chung (2 wings) and James (undid parity setup move wrong) both had very close attempts. I had a lol 4bld attempt in which I forgot to memo corners (sub-1 memo), and realised it half way through my first centre comm. Video available ofc.


 
I bet that's a priceless video moment!


----------



## JackJ (Apr 15, 2012)

5BLD 10.12 average?!?! This guy is just nuts. Looks like he actually had a sub 10 average in reach but had a counting 11.  
Better luck next round!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm just going to start off the did you know part of this thread.

"BUT HOW?" you all ask, since I was evidently not in attendance. 

Well. DID YOU KNOW?

I realised that actually the competition was this weekend, and not next as I had incorrectly written down and only realised in the afternoon after seeing Mikey E's photo on Facebook. To add to this moment in which I was in a slight frenzy, I was also dressed and ready to go to a wedding and spent most of the afternoon and evening cussing to myself for being a complete muppet.

Gutted to miss out on seeing you all, hope it was brilliant!


----------



## Cube-Fu (Apr 15, 2012)

Don't worry chucks, I like the muppets


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 15, 2012)

DYK

I also missed out?
but not for being a muppet?
I sense Charlie's DYK is already the most entertaining?


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 15, 2012)

JackJ said:


> 5BLD 10.12 average?!?! This guy is just nuts. Looks like he actually had a sub 10 average in reach but had a counting 11.
> Better luck next round!


 
He got 10.00 average in the final.


----------



## hcfong (Apr 15, 2012)

DYK:

- That I'd been looking forward to this competition for months?
- That I was really worried on Thursday that I possibly couldn't go?
- That I was really gutted when I realised on Friday that I really couldn't go?
- That I tried all day yesterday to find a way to be there today?
- That I hadn't eaten whatever it was that made so ill?
- That it's really weird to see the live score sheets with my name on it, but knowing the times will remain empty?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 15, 2012)

Did you know:


idc about magic: 3.18 average ?
10.90 official 3x3 single ?
1/2 17:37 multibld somehow?
Birmingham New Street train station sells orangina?
I saw a place called pony express? pony.
I now average 56 on 4x4irl?
Before today, I had 1 sub 1 ever (59.98 or something like that) and my PB is now 46.86?
I can't think of anything else to say?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 16, 2012)

DYK:
Most of my results were fail averages with decent singles?
Lol @ magic?
I apparently eat too much fast food?
Yet am not fat?
Thom thinks football is for gays?
To say otherwise is offensive?
Rowan solves cubes with his face, to get a better look at them?
Huddles-cuddles?
Lol scramble for 3x3 round 2? 
In H2H I didn't realise Odder had a +2 for ages afterwards?
Dan's BLD records... 2 down, 2 to go 
Rob is beast at feet!!!
I didn't get a single 3x3 pop today? XD
Though I did get quite a large 7x7 pop which took me ages to put back in?
Dan forgot to memo corners?
Mollerz should have got a 4BLD success?
My counting OH times were very consistent, and all should have been sub 40?
It's nice to go to a competition close enough to go home after the first day and drive back the next morning?
I really need a new 4x4?
And 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7?
The cubic 7x7 is awesome?
Leon has improved a hell of a lot more than I first thought?
Cubing burns off lots of calories?
Dan could start a new exercise programme, trying to stand up straight wearing all his medals?
My clock is NOT THAT BAD!?!?!?
Though it apparently needed 2 people to scramble it?
I met yet more awesome people at this comp?
Can't wait for the next one?
Yay for cheesy and clichéd DYK ending because I can't think of anything else?


----------



## angham (Apr 16, 2012)

DYK:

Rowan loves my square-1?
Jude came to a UK comp for the first time in 2 years?
Dan doesn't seem to understand how a door works?
5BLD is a beast?
Dan is an alcoholic?
Andrew's clock really is that bad?
Odder's pyra pops seem legit?
Music from Bethany's room?
Joey is a complete womanizer?
Dan <3 BBQ sauce?
I'll see you all again at WSMO?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 16, 2012)

Sorry to be picky, but I've noticed one of my OH results is registered wrong. Round 1, my second solve was 40.83 but it's down as 46.83.


----------



## Godmil (Apr 16, 2012)

Well Daniel for 5BLD.
And Well done 5BLD for 3x3


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 16, 2012)

Lol at 5x5 BLD winning time being faster than 4x4 BLD winning time.  But still congrats to Daniel and David (Chung)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 16, 2012)

DYK...


My car stereo overheated on the drive down - too much breakcore!
The M25 is different to every other motorway: it has its own rules and its very own category of id10t drivers
I was obsessed with the arrival of my roommates and so couldn't hang out a James' house on the Firday night
Arnaud, Zoé and Geert arrived just before 4am!
Very little sleep and an early start for FMC!
Guildford on-street parking is LOCKED-DOWN!!! Don't even try!
It was so good to meet everyone again
Can't remember anything else about the Saturday events!
We got several hundred people into the car for the trip back to the Travelodge - I think Oscar and Joey got the most uncomfortable journeys
The McD evening was good: some food, some fun, some obscene innuendo...
I had a 9000 calorie (estimated) desert that proved most amusing - *and tasty!*
Great to see Jude again 
Missing Charlie 
I described to Oscar, with great detail, the dangers of a hot apple pie and he fearlessly went at it!
I learned 3 OLLs due to Joey's perseverance
Oscar is the very best of company
"It just needs more lube" - Oscar's solution to any problem!
We sacrificed 3x3 feet for additional sleep - a good trade-off I think
I can't remember anything of the Sunday events
...except my failure to get a sub-30 3x3 avg -- too messed up!
Sunday lunch plans got elaborate with shotgunning cold cans of baked beans (just plans mind you)
Andrew did seem to have an endless sequence of fast food meals - how does he remain looking so healthy?
So many people are so good at speedcubing!
Special mention to Hannah with her 15.xx 3x3 solve -- she arrived on crutches - full props to Hannah's mum for bringing all the kids - we have a proper family event here
I enjoyed solving the mad cubes and the Pyraminx Crystal (have to buy one now!)
Arnaud, Zoé and Geert: I hope your drive home was safe and easy
I improved my Dutch considerably but also was reminded that some of it is not so intuitive and there is much to learn!
Long drive home - lots of roadworks without any actual work going on 

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ts=All+Results&competitionId=RapidashOpen2012


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 16, 2012)

DYK:
Daniel walked into a door?
Magic and Master Magic was lol?
3x3 Podium was crazy?
I finally got a good megaminx average?
but I failed at 6x6 and 7x7?
Kir almost got OH NR?
5BLD had counting UKNR?
Me and BV both failed 7x7 average...
And we had to face each other in H2H again?
Pizza hut and subway in a McDonalds?
Rob is a boss at feet pops?
Kir can't follow simple directions?
Odder got NR avg with a counting 1:04?
Everyone was talking about the comp I'm organising?
Everyone sucks at FMC?
I have Morpheus sunglasses?
Me and Rob had to team scramble Coghill's Clock?
Daniel really has a thing for BBQ sauce?
The journey there and back were full of roadworks?
Odder is cool to talk mega with?
I can't wait for the next comp?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 16, 2012)

double post :|
Head to head video is up


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 16, 2012)

DYK coming soon!


----------



## Cube-Fu (Apr 16, 2012)

Tee-Hee Thom! And whatever you do, don't panic Breandan ...

Gee! Alex rocks pretty hard.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 16, 2012)

My multibld result is wrong on WCA, it says I am 274th in the world with 1/2 in 17 seconds lol. The actual time was 17:37 I think.


----------



## cubersmith (Apr 16, 2012)

I beat my competition PB average in everything except 2x2


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 16, 2012)

Has anyone got my first solve on video by any chance?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 16, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Has anyone got my first solve on video by any chance?


I think I might have, not sure. I seem to remember videoing it but I could be wrong. I am in the process of going through all the footage I got, so when that's done I'll put a full list up here of what solves I got.


----------



## Rune (Apr 16, 2012)

Am I totally wrong, but were not the first and third man in 3x3 avg. roux players? If so, this should be a moment for reflection.


----------



## Escher (Apr 16, 2012)

Rune said:


> Am I totally wrong, but were not the first and third man in 3x3 avg. roux players? If so, this should be a moment for reflection.


 
You're right - and only a month or two after the first Roux competition winner 

Rouxnited Kingdom


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok, I've finished going through my videos, here are the ones I got. Let me know if you want me to send you them/upload them to Youtube myself (I can't promise I'll be able to send you them, as some of the files are quite large)
Alexander Lau: 3x3 10.09, 11.98 (sorry, it turns out I didn't get your first one.)
Breandan: 3x3 7.46, 9.13, 9.19, 9.25, 9.77, 10.06, 10.21, 12.19, 12.55, 4x4 41.19, 45.91, 46.41
Chris Ness: 4x4 45.43
Dan: 2x2 3.91, 3x3 11.02, 12.56, 13.25, 5BLD WR, 4BLD fail
Joey: 3x3 12.61
Luke HG: 3x3 13.43, 12.15
Michael: 3x3 24.21
Odder: Pyraminx 3.53
Rob Yau 4x4: 2x2 5.75, 4.25, 3x3 7.43, 8.71 (ZBLL), 9.91, 10.21, 11.15, 11.96, 19.34, 4x4 43.00, 40.84, 43.02, 43.90, 47.72, 35.88 sq1 13.59, 
Rowan: 2x2 2.63 (+2), 3.81, 3.91, 3x3 8.11, 9.21, 9.93, 10.27, 12.90, 4x4 1:01.75, 54.56
Selkie: 3x3 21.78, 22.75, 24.58, 24.77
Thom: 3x3 11.94, 12.00, 4x4 57.15


----------



## joey (Apr 16, 2012)

I beg you NOT to upload my video


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 16, 2012)

did anyone record thom's 9.91?


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 16, 2012)

joey said:


> I beg you NOT to upload my video



Upload it anyway. I think the best video otherwise to upload would be DSheppz 4BLD fail.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 16, 2012)

Kind of relevant: I didn't get my 4x4 before the competition, but I just got it about an hour ago (it's a dayan 4x4). Worst 4x4 I've ever used, probably can't even get a sub 2 on it, but I got a 46.86 solve on Chris's ssv3 at the comp.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 16, 2012)

Yttrium said:


> Upload it anyway. I think the best video otherwise to upload would be DSheppz 4BLD fail.



Agreed. It will be intersting to see his face when he realises


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 16, 2012)

scotzbhoy said:


> Michael: 3x3 24.21



Nowaynowaynoway!!! Please upload this one of me! That would be great of you.


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 16, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Kind of relevant: I didn't get my 4x4 before the competition, but I just got it about an hour ago (it's a dayan 4x4). Worst 4x4 I've ever used, probably can't even get a sub 2 on it, but I got a 46.86 solve on Chris's ssv3 at the comp.


 
DayanMF8 4x4 is REALLY good. You just have to break it in for a while and play with tensions a lot which is a pain. Mine is awesome now, I tried so many SS4s at competition and I still prefer my DayanMF8 to all of them. They tend to have a rather heavy or gummy feel I'd say compared to a SS4 which is light and clicky.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 16, 2012)

Yttrium said:


> DayanMF8 4x4 is REALLY good. You just have to break it in for a while and play with tensions a lot which is a pain. Mine is awesome now, I tried so many SS4s at competition and I still prefer my DayanMF8 to all of them. They tend to have a rather heavy or gummy feel I'd say compared to a SS4 which is light and clicky.



I just disassembled mine and loosened it by half a turn on each screw and its still super stiff and explodes all the time.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 16, 2012)

DYK
I met Joey in the train on my way to James' house?
Chris Wall looks like spef?
I fell asleep in a chair the first night?
If you have a problem, then it can always be fixed with lube?
McD sells vegetarian food??
5bld recognized me straight away, and I didn't realize who he was before he totally owned me with an 8 roux solve? 
If not counting penalties, my pyraminx avg first round had a slowest solve of 3.66 (which is faster than the 3rd place for average!!!) and yet it wouldn't even have been NR??? wtf?
I got another sub 1 avg for 4x4x4?
and messed up the NR avg with a counting 1:04? (no NR for me then)
I got another sub 1 avg for mega?
and messed up the avg with a counting 1:04?
and yet I still got NR? (56.39)
I still haven't had an official sub 50 mega single?
Sillybrits are awesome people?
Thom didn't seem to dislike me as much as I thought? cheers! 
Joey, Zoé and Geert is a nice car seat? too bad you have to lie on them since AvG's car is too small.
Zoé popped her pyraminx while stopping the timer?
I tried to do the same, but since I was using a very tight old mefferts, it was hard to pop it? (that explains my DNF in the final  )
*someone gets 3.11, everyone begins clapping* me ~ "I think that's Luke!"
I solved my first 7x7x7 since 2009!?!?!? (even though I have done some attempts a few time each year since 2009)
And I did it twice?
The SS 5x5x5 is insane?
Breandan went into child-mode whenever he saw one of my 15 puzzles? He is TOTALLY addicted to them! 
No one noticed I was lying under the table while solving OH in the final round 
I am slower at comps than in warmup for pyraminx? but I am faster at comps than in warmup for megaminx?
I want to go to a sillybrit comp again?
I slept in the airport after the comp because I had to catch an early flight, and I used my shoe as a pillow for my head? And it was EXTREMELY comfortable!
Robert Yau and 5bld is just WAAYYYYYY too awesome! I guess it's because they look asian!
ohh wait, everyone was just way too awesome over there!!
I thought Ben was a girl?
There is so much more to say, but I guess it's already too long for anyone to bother reading this?

THANKS FOR THE COMPETITION GUYS!!!


----------



## Escher (Apr 16, 2012)

scotzbhoy said:


> Rowan: 2x2 2.63 (+2), 3x3 8.11, 9.21,



If you could send me all/any of these that would be really nice  

Send me a PM on youtube and I can give you my password if that's easiest, cheers.


----------



## conn9 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'd just like to say thank you so much guys for putting on the competition. I'm really proud of my BLD success and 13 single (probably would have had an 11 if it wasn't for PLL skip +2 failness). I'm away for WSMO, so I won't be there unfortunately, but thanks again for the comp. It's so friggin weird seeing other people talking about cubing and doing fast solves irl for the first time (hence my amazed stares at Mollerz's house Fri night).

Edit: Just realised I broke my all time best PB and average for 4x4 in comp


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 16, 2012)

It was a lot of fun, thanks for organising 

I beat all my official PBs and got my best feet solve, using Roux by accident haha. Me, Rob and Thom beat the sum of podium avgs NR or whatever it's called apparently. 
The fastest at big cubes and blind were really impressive 

Can't go to WSM but if there's one this Nov I'll be going. Hope to get a real sub-10 avg this time (this time I got 9.996 lol).


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 16, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> DYK...
> 
> 
> I enjoyed solving the mad cubes and the Pyraminx Crystal (have to buy one now!)
> ...


 
I think I have what you require. 

PM me and it will be dispatched Weds - ready for some weekend cubing.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 16, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> DYK:
> Everyone sucks at FMC?



Very interesting results indeed 

Anyone got the scramble?


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 16, 2012)

Here's my 26 move FMC: Link

DYKs will come later


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 16, 2012)

Great to see everyone again! Especially nice to see some oldbies come back.

James was a great host.
Selkie was so unlucky to not get a decent average.
Jude can still pwn comms.
Alex Lau is such a dude.
Arnaud's picture puzzles can gtfo, but the gradient cube is very colourful :3
Nice to meet Odder.
Ben spoke!
SS5 mod isn't that great.
Furries aren't allowed at UK competitions.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 16, 2012)

DKY...
I wish every weekend was like this 
I might have a second addiction in life. <3 BBQ sauce
DJ Yau should have had 13, 13, 14 in a Sq-1 round, but messed 2 of those up
Luke Hubbard still can't get pyra NR  But it will hopefully happen soon 
Kir 13.90 OH wtf
I beat him to sub-10 official
He has more official sub-10s than me
Joey won bld with awesome fast time
Soon Odder will get sub3 pyra avg
Bandaged 15 puzzle should be official event
Roux is so sexy it should be made compulsory
Glass panes are not always doors
Mollerz should learn how to undo parity setup moves in bigbld
Joey asks odd questions
Zo
Geert met me at Belgian Open 2010, but I didn't remember :/
Chris Ness and Jude came back 
Charlie (in her own words) is a 'muppet of epic proportions'

Goals:


Spoiler






kinch2002 said:


> Magic: It's an event?/I have to solve 5 whole times? *0.09 single improvement=200 rank gain *
> MMagic: Beat Thom/Beat Thom *Lolyes/Lolno*
> 2x2: huh?/Get 5 antisunes in one average *No/0*
> 3x3: sub10/meh *Woop 9.34 /12.22pb*
> ...


----------



## chungdavi (Apr 16, 2012)

Daniel's failed 4x4BLD, lol


----------



## Zoé (Apr 17, 2012)

This was definitely a super great week-end ! 

DYK
- Lube is the ultimate solution to everything.
- I should have spray painted the shop called "Moffats" with an extra R
- 15 puzzles team blind with Odder YAY ! (we sucked at this ^^)
- Michael was awesome for staying up so late to let us in on Friday night and sharing his room with us ! (but he would have been awesome without that anyway)
- Zo indeed
- If you cube any number between 1 and 1000 and give the result to Odder he will find out what was the original number (and he's super fast at it if the first number is between 1 and 100)
- Who is Luke ? It's Him ! Wait... there are two Lukes in the pyra final ! (total confusion)
- I somehow became super fast at 4x4 all of a sudden and even did a sub-50 \O/
- Walking in the streets and finding some pretty cheap promotion for an around the world ticket. Arnaud : "Must be a flight where you just fly around the world and don't stop anywhere". Me : "Really ? O.O" => I need a sarcasm sign.
- Steal all the sugar from Subway
- We got stuck in a traffic jam at 3am on the way to the comp (seriously... 3am ?!?)
- I was like... super lazy for judging (sorry about that).
- I probably did more than 10 PLL in my OH average x)
- 2 times lol-scrambles on 3x3 (super easy 2x2 block. Should have used those for FM)
- First time that I beat Arnaud with all our overall results (good that I didn't do FM) 
- I now have 23 blind DNF and still no success :/
- My pyraminx popped for no reason in the finals. Without that I would have gotten 3rd place 
- Arnie was totally awesome for still trying to get into the train Sunday night, even though the "computer" said we were too late to board on it. Saved us 1H of Traveling 
- and finally : IT NEEDS LUBE !


----------



## TMOY (Apr 17, 2012)

Zoé said:


> - I now have 23 blind DNF and still no success :/



I had 32 DNFs before my first official success. You will beat me soon


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 17, 2012)

TMOY said:


> I had 32 DNFs before my first official success. You will beat me soon



I've almost beaten you on 4BLD! You had 14 DNFs before a success, I'm at 10 so far.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 17, 2012)

My nominees for most awesome results of this comp:

5 BLD WR
Kir getting official sub 10
5BLD sub 9
And although *very**last but definitely not least: 25 minute 3BLD by Mukunth Suresh!

I'm dead serious if I say that I find this is a very inspiring result. Who cares that it was not fast, you DID it!
Sorry Zoé 

* last on world ranking


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 17, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Kir getting official sub 10


 
thanky, I was so relieved that it had finally happened, but it kinda messed up the rest of my average. oh well, there's always next time ^_^


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 17, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> My nominees for most awesome results of this comp:
> 
> Kir getting official sub 10 *twice*
> 5BLD sub 9
> 25 minute 3BLD by Mukunth Suresh!


These were all awesome, although we all expected 5bld to be sub9 
More: Thom 13.90 OH
Breandan 1:05/1:11 5x5
Chris Ness official sub-10 after not competing for years
Spef 7x7 fail
My personal solve of the comp goes to: DJ Yau feet pop, repair with edge flipped wrong, solve, flip edge
I'll upload the viedo sometime


----------



## Erik (Apr 17, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> DYK...
> 
> 
> [*]Special mention to Hannah with her 15.xx 3x3 solve -- she arrived on crutches - full props to Hannah's mum for bringing all the kids - we have a proper family event here
> ...


 
Just a check: if that 15.xx solve was great, why is there a 11.36 as well? I don't know her, but by reading your post I get the feeling this is a mistake in the results? (or skippy? )


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 17, 2012)

Erik said:


> Just a check: if that 15.xx solve was great, why is there a 11.36 as well? I don't know her, but by reading your post I get the feeling this is a mistake in the results? (or skippy? )


 
Whoa! I didn't even see that! I was talking to Hannah's mum in a brief excursion to the shops and she was so pleased that Hannah got a 15.xx - I obviously didn't watch her in round 2! Well done Hannah.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 17, 2012)

Escher said:


> If you could send me all/any of these that would be really nice
> 
> Send me a PM on youtube and I can give you my password if that's easiest, cheers.


I'll send them to you, though I should say that in the 9.21 the cube isn't actually in view for a large part of the solve. Looks like I was too busy watching you and didn't bother watching the viewfinder, so the camera is angled a bit far down :S
But I'll send you the videos and you can decide  Can you PM me your email address?


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 17, 2012)

Erik said:


> Just a check: if that 15.xx solve was great, why is there a 11.36 as well? I don't know her, but by reading your post I get the feeling this is a mistake in the results? (or skippy? )


I just checked the scorecard, and there is absolutely no doubt it says 11.36. Indeed it is weird because that was round 1, whereas 15.19 was round 2. I shall email her


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dan, can you get my multibld result changed on the WCA please? It says the time was 17 seconds instead of 17 minutes (I think it was 17:37).


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 17, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Dan, can you get my multibld result changed on the WCA please? It says the time was 17 seconds instead of 17 minutes (I think it was 17:37).


 


scotzbhoy said:


> Sorry to be picky, but I've noticed one of my OH results is registered wrong. Round 1, my second solve was 40.83 but it's down as 46.83.


I've requested for both of these to be changed. I checked the scorecards and you're both correct


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 17, 2012)

MLSTRM just posted this;


----------



## Selkie (Apr 18, 2012)

DKY:-

I suck at comp solving. I just to to try and suck a little less each comp!
I tried my best to get the dubious award of being the fastest that didn't make the average cut in three events. Whilst I got 6x6 and SQ1, I got beat at 5x5 
Daniel got many skips this comp. Unfortunately he skipped corner memo and skipped patio door recognition!
Chris Wall started a beautiful relationship with one of my spare Zhanchis. The cube wants you to know it misses you.
European cubers are great. Not only was it fantastic to see Arnaud again, it was great to meet Zoé (well Zo according to cubecomps printed cards) and Geert.
If you are going to discuss PLLs with more experienced cubers, make sure its in daylight as you might not pick up and tips if you cant see them turn the cube!
Luke H-G's mum was a star and spent 90% of the comp time helping with one thing or another. Thanks, was appreciated.
Mollers/Ytriumm 4 BLD was so painfully close!
Dan's 5 BLD was just wow!
Rob Yau's foot solve is the most I have ever laughed at a cubing incident. 1267 out of 10 for perseverance!
I have never spend 2 1/2 hours in MacDonalds before in one sitting.
I should practice FMC at least once (ever) before a comp solve!
Kirjava knows far too many algs. I should work on PLL recog as he had the case on a cube I was solving before I did.
Don't speak to Joey about illegal SQ1 scrambles! 

Great weekend all, cannot wait for the next one.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Apr 18, 2012)

Did you know, that knowing things about things worth knowing, is a way of knowing about knowing things worth knowing ...


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 18, 2012)

Did You Know:

Daniel is just too good at FMC
I broke both magic and master magic on the first practice solves
4 OLL Parities on my second 6x6 solve
Rob Yau feet pop, fixed, then flipped edge and fixed again!
Breandan is fast at 5x5
Adding M2 to the end of 3BLD commutators so you DNF is awesome
Undoing sexy move wrong at the end of 4BLD is awesome too
Daniel's 5BLD was a really easy scramble
3 DNFs in One-Handed!
Coghill's clock is TERRIBLE
7x7 explosions!
Thom sub-10!


----------



## chungdavi (Apr 18, 2012)

Daniel's 5BLD WR solve, from my angle, lol....
I didn't record the whole solve though.


----------



## conn9 (Apr 18, 2012)

All of the solves I judged in the final were bad solves for that competitor  I must be bad luck, or somehow put them off. I purposefully left 5BLD's cube after I judged his first 2 solves because of it, and then he gets awesome solves. So yeah, sorry if I somehow made anyone crap. Btw sorry for getting in the way at 3:30 - 4:00 in that video Kirjava posted somewhere above me.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 19, 2012)

Best solve of the competition:


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 19, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Best solve of the competition:
> video



That was really entertaining to watch at the competition, glad I decided to turn up early and watch, wasn't going to go until the next event until I changed my mind the night before


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 19, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Best solve of the competition: YauFeet


 
Nicely done!



DanSarnelli said:


> ...because DNFing is just too easy


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 20, 2012)

So I'll be uploading videos over the next few days. I'll assume anyone who hasn't said otherwise doesn't want videos sent to them/is happy for me to just upload them  
Rob, I've emailed you the ones you asked for, let me know if you didn't receive them


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 20, 2012)

Erik said:


> Just a check: if that 15.xx solve was great, why is there a 11.36 as well? I don't know her, but by reading your post I get the feeling this is a mistake in the results? (or skippy? )



I judged the solve. It's no mistake. Awesome cuber in the making. Apparently she has only been solving for 8 months.

No skip either from what I can remember. Not sure why her Mum wouldn't have remembered the solve but with all the kids in toe it's possible that she was frazzled.


----------



## Brest (Apr 21, 2012)

*Robert Yau* - Rapid Dash Open 2012



Spoiler: 7.43 single






Spoiler: Video



[YouTubeHD]FxXvPDO9Voo[/YouTubeHD]


L2 D' U' B2 L2 D' B R2 B D2 U L' F2 D' U' L' U L'

y' x // inspection
x' L2' D F // Xcross
U R' U2 R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
d R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' U' y L' U L F // OLL
U L U' L' U L2 (y' x) l U l' f' L' U' L U L2 B // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.43	42	5.65	46	6.19	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	0.95	3	3.16	4	4.21	
F2L	3.50	19	5.43	21	6.00	
LL	3.93	23	5.85	25	6.36	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Cross+1/F2L	27%	16%	19%			
F2L/Total	47%	45%	46%
```






Spoiler: 8.71 ZB single






Spoiler: Video



[YouTubeHD]hqaKZEaihqw[/YouTubeHD]


F L2 B F' R2 B' D' F U F' R F U2 B' U' B2 U2 L'

y2 // inspection
U' R' L U x F U r2' // cross
y' U L U' L' // 1st pair
y' L U L' // 2nd pair
y L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U2 l U L F' L' U' l' // EOLS
U2 L' U2' L R U' L' U R' L U L' U L U2 // ZBLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.71	43	4.94	51	5.86	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	2.56	11	4.30	13	5.08	
F2L	5.22	29	5.56	34	6.51	
LL	3.49	14	4.01	17	4.87	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Cross+1/F2L	49%	38%	38%			
F2L/Total	60%	67%	67%
```






Spoiler: 41.26 NR 4x4x4 av5






Spoiler: Notes



Scramble with White on U and Green on F
Move counts are estimated using [wiki]STM[/wiki] & [wiki]ETM[/wiki]
All notation is SiGN
Wide and slice move examples using SiGN notation: alg.garron.us
Rotations may not be actually what was performed
Moves and rotations in ( ) are executed simultaneously
Thank you to Daniel Sheppard for the scrambles and the scrambler(s) for not making any mistakes
One solve of the average was not recorded





Spoiler: Video



[YouTubeHD]xkpJHYBBb6E[/YouTubeHD]





Spoiler: 1st solve



B2 F' r' B F2 r D' u2 U r2 R' D r D U' r2 R' U2 L' D2 F D r2 R' u2 R f2 R2 D' u U' L2 f U f2 u2 r u' U2 r2

y x' // inspection
// centres
u' x' U' l // orange
r U r' U' r U2' r' // red
(y x') U' x2' U' l U' l2 // white
l' U2 l x' D' l' U l U' l2' U2 l2 // green
l' U' l // yellow / blue
// edges
U (y x') x D2 r2' // YO
U L' U' (l r) // WG
3d' x' l' U L' U' x' l // RB
L U2' l' // WB
U L' U' r 3r' // WO
U2' x' L U' r // YG
U' R U x' l' // YR
(x' y) U' l' // GR
U L' U' r // WR
3l' U' R r' // BO
U R' U' r // YB / GO
// 3x3x3
(x y) U2 3l (y z') R' 3u L D' // blue cross
U2' L U2 L' y L' U y x' U x // YR pair
R U' R' U R' U' R // YO pair
U y' U R' U R U' R' U' R // WO pair
R U' R' U y L' U' L // WR pair
U R' 3d' L' U L y L // OLL
U' (y2 x) L2 U2' 3r' U2' L' U2' L L' U' U L F' L' U' L U L F' L2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	40.41	136	3.37	164	4.06	[/COLOR]
						
Centres	8.25	29	3.52	34	4.12	
Edges	15.25	42	2.75	53	3.48	
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	23.50	71	3.02	87	3.70	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	5.53	13	2.35	21	3.80	
F2L	10.27	36	3.51	45	4.38	
LL	6.64	29	4.37	32	4.82	
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	16.91	65	3.84	77	4.55	[/COLOR]
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Centres/Redux	35%	41%	39%			
Edges/Redux	65%	59%	61%			
[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	58%	52%	53%	[/COLOR]		
						
Cross+1/F2L	54%	36%	47%			
F2L/3x3x3	61%	55%	58%			
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	42%	48%	47%	[/COLOR]
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



D' u2 L2 F2 U f2 u' R2 u2 r' D' L' r R U R' u2 r' f' F' U' F2 R2 F D' L' B D L D2 U L U L' f' L R2 u U2 B2

x2 // inspection
// centres
u' l // blue
r r' u r U2' r' (x' z) r U r' // green
(x' z) x' r U' x' l // orange
U' l' U' x2' r2 U2' r' U r2 U2' r2' // yellow
U' l' R U l // red / white / YB
// edges
3d' x' U l' // YR
U L' U' x' l // GR
r R' U' R U r' // YO
x' R' U r // WO
U' R U r' // YG
y' L' x' U2 r // WG
U' R U r' // GO
U' (z y) U' l' U L' U' l // OB
L D r2' // RB
U L' U' (r l) // WR / WB
// 3x3x3
L2 F L' U' x2' L' R // red cross
U2' L' U' L U2' L U' L' // WB pair
y U2' y L' U' L y U' L U L' // WG pair
U' y L' U' L 3d R' U R // YG pair
R U R' U2 R U' R' // YB pair
U' U 3r U2' R' U' R U' 3r' // OLL
U r2 R2' U2 r2 R2' u2 r2 R2' d2 // permutation parity
y F' L' U L U l' l L' U' 3r U x' L' U' L U 3r U' L ' z' l y' 2F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	40.56	140	3.45	174	4.29	[/COLOR]
						
Centres	8.67	28	3.23	38	4.38	
Edges	12.45	41	3.29	46	3.69	
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	21.12	69	3.27	84	3.98	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	3.93	13	3.31	18	4.58	
F2L	8.64	36	4.17	46	5.32	
LL	10.80	35	3.24	44	4.07	
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	19.44	71	3.65	90	4.63	[/COLOR]
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Centres/Redux	41%	41%	45%			
Edges/Redux	59%	59%	55%			
[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	52%	49%	48%	[/COLOR]		
						
Cross+1/F2L	45%	36%	39%			
F2L/3x3x3	44%	51%	51%			
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	48%	51%	52%	[/COLOR]
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



f' F r2 B2 f L2 D2 u' U r2 B' D F L' F2 R u' r' R2 f' F' L2 r R' f' F2 U2 L R2 U' L R2 F D2 u' B' r2 u' r R'

x' y // inspection
// centres
d U2 l // blue
(z' y') U' z u U' r U2' r' // green
z x' U2 r2 U l' // orange
x U r' U2' l U' l2' U (r l) // yellow
l' l r U' r' U l' U l // red / white / WB
// edges
(x y') L' (y z') L' z R2 y U l // WR
U' R U l' 3l // RB
(x' z) U l' // OB
U L' U' l // WO
U y' x' D2 l2 // YG
U' R U x' l2' // YR
3l U' x' L2' U' r // YB
U' R U r' // YO
3l z' 3l U' 3l' l2 // GO
U' R U x' l2' // WG / GR
// 3x3x3
z' L' x' R' D' R' U x' R' 3u R' D' // white cross
R U L' U' R' L // OB pair
y2 R U' R' // GR pair
L' R' U' R U L // RB pair
y U R U' R' U' y L' U L // GO pair
U' l U2 l' U2' r U2' x' l2' U2 l' U2 l U2 F2' (r' l') D2 x // orientation parity
3l' U' L' U 3l (y x') L' U 3r // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	43.00	139	3.23	172	4.00	[/COLOR]
						
Centres	8.58	30	3.50	38	4.43	
Edges	14.18	38	2.68	52	3.67	
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	22.76	68	2.99	90	3.95	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	4.44	15	3.38	18	4.05	
F2L	8.68	32	3.69	38	4.38	
LL	11.56	39	3.37	44	3.81	
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	20.24	71	3.51	82	4.05	[/COLOR]
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Centres/Redux	38%	44%	42%			
Edges/Redux	62%	56%	58%			
[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	53%	49%	52%	[/COLOR]		
						
Cross+1/F2L	51%	47%	47%			
F2L/3x3x3	43%	45%	46%			
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	47%	51%	48%	[/COLOR]
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



f2 L2 R2 D2 U' r2 f' R2 F D2 r' u' f2 L' r F' D L' R U' F D2 U2 r' u B' u' r2 f2 D L' r' R D2 U L' F2 R B2 F'

y x2 // inspection
// centres
R' U' l z U' l // yellow
z' U' l z U' r U2' r' z' // white
U' r U r2' // orange
r U' r' x' U' l2' U' l2 // green
U2 l' U2 l // red / blue
// edges
U 3d' x' U U2' x' l2' // YR
U L' U' l2 // RB
3l' x' L U' r // YB
U' R U r' // YO
R2' U2 l // GO
U' R U r' // WR
3r' 3r 3d' 3r' U' L l' // OB
U L' U' z u // WB
U' z U r // GR
U' R U r' // WG
x' D2 r2 U L U' 3r U' L' U l2 // YG / GO
// 3x3x3
x z' U' 3r' (z' x') 3u' R' 3d 3l' U 3l // green cross
U y R' U R U' R' U' R // YO pair
y' U 3d R U R' y U L' U' L // WO pair
3d R' U' R y R' U' R // YR pair
3d' L' U' L U L' U' L // WR pair
3r U2' R' U' R U' 3r' // OLL
U' L U F L' U' L U L F' L2' U L U L' U' L L' L U' L' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	36.11	144	3.99	166	4.60	[/COLOR]
						
Centres	6.26	26	4.15	32	5.11	
Edges	14.68	49	3.34	57	3.88	
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	20.94	75	3.58	89	4.25	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	5.04	16	3.17	20	3.97	
F2L	9.41	40	4.25	47	4.99	
LL	5.76	29	5.03	30	5.21	
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	15.17	69	4.55	77	5.08	[/COLOR]
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Centres/Redux	30%	35%	36%			
Edges/Redux	70%	65%	64%			
[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	58%	52%	54%	[/COLOR]		
						
Cross+1/F2L	54%	40%	43%			
F2L/3x3x3	62%	58%	61%			
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	42%	48%	46%	[/COLOR]
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (4/4)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	40.02	139.75	3.49	169.00	4.22	[/COLOR]
						
Centres	7.94	28.25	3.56	35.50	4.47	
Edges	14.14	42.50	3.01	52.00	3.68	
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	22.08	70.75	3.20	87.50	3.96	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	4.74	14.25	3.01	19.25	4.07	
F2L	9.25	36.00	3.89	44.00	4.76	
LL	8.69	33.00	3.80	37.50	4.32	
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	17.94	69.00	3.85	81.50	4.54	[/COLOR]
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Centres/Redux	36%	40%	41%			
Edges/Redux	64%	60%	59%			
[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	55%	51%	52%	[/COLOR]		
						
Cross+1/F2L	51%	40%	44%			
F2L/3x3x3	52%	52%	54%			
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	45%	49%	48%	[/COLOR]
```


----------



## irontwig (Apr 21, 2012)

Brest said:


> *Robert Yau* - Rapid Dash Open 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What a bamf. Oh, and nice solves too, Rob.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 21, 2012)

lawl. Then the judge took the cube back and someone else brought it back straight away, and it wasn't scrambled again.


----------



## Julian (Apr 21, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>0.02 = Fail


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 21, 2012)

Just found 3 more errors in my results: 

4x4 round 1 solve 4 should be 1:03.09 instead of 1:09.05
3x3 round 2 solve 3 should be 14.66 instead of 19.66
3x3 round 2 solve 5 should be 12.34 instead of 12.39





Julian said:


> >0.02 = Fail



Wasn't really trying to be fast, I knew no one else would beat it  Also, <=0.05 = timer malfunction = new scramble = noWR probably :3


----------



## Julian (Apr 21, 2012)

lol, true


----------



## Zoé (Apr 22, 2012)

Just thinking of that now : did anyone find a cute kitty blindfold ? I can't find it anymore ^^
Arnaud said thought he packed it for me, but he didn't seem to be so sure of where he put it :/


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 22, 2012)

Zoé said:


> Just thinking of that now : did anyone find a cute kitty blindfold ? I can't find it anymore ^^
> Arnaud said thought he packed it for me, but he didn't seem to be so sure of where he put it :/



There was nothing left over at the competition venue, the only thing left was a Black ZhanChi with slightly worn stickers that was left at my house. ):


----------



## Zoé (Apr 22, 2012)

Huuum :/
Well let's hope it turns up to be in Arnaud's stuff then !


----------



## Selkie (Apr 23, 2012)

Think the Zhanchi was mine. standard Dayan stickers. Its the oneI had in MacDonald with me. Keep hold of it till Weston super Mare Open


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 14, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Just found 3 more errors in my results:
> 
> 4x4 round 1 solve 4 should be 1:03.09 instead of 1:09.05
> 3x3 round 2 solve 3 should be 14.66 instead of 19.66
> 3x3 round 2 solve 5 should be 12.34 instead of 12.39



Bump. I was just checking what my official 7x7 single PB was and I noticed that these still hadn't been fixed.


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 14, 2012)

probably because you should send a mail to the delegate instead of posting this in an online forum -_-


----------

